Ask HN: What're some uplifting things that could result due to the Covid crisis? - phenkdo
======
keenmaster
People will see how the internet should be used, as a method of connection,
cooperation, and empathy. Historically, there has been a big selection bias
with internet contributors. A small % of people create most of the content. In
the first few years of the internet, this was fine. However, beginning in the
early 2000’s, a critical mass of people started using the internet. This
caught the attention of “extremists” of any kind (people with strong
motivations and views). Suddenly, they can blast their message to billions of
people around the world every day, for better or worse. This made the internet
seem like an irreversibly toxic place. It polarized people. With Coronavirus,
we know that the internet doesn’t have to stay that way.

We shouldn’t cynically limit the internet. We should pursue the seemingly
quaint, democratic ideals of early internet pioneers. There is a lot to be
gained. It is now clear how arbitrary it is to think that internet connections
aren’t “real.” They’re literally all we have right now. Seeing that in
practice on a greater scale than ever before will pay dividends. I foresee a
new wave of investment in internet companies (online education, virtual
collaboration, etc...) after all this is said and done. A lot of innovation
and economic surplus will be generated.

------
rkhassen9
\- Lower carbon emissions \- People becoming more introspective \- Time spent
with family, if this goes on these kids will have more time with their
families than before \- People can actuallly see that global changes are
possible

------
adventured
The US will likely end up with national paid sick leave policies. Probably two
weeks of paid sick leave per year for full-time employees.

I wouldn't call that strictly uplifting per se, it's important non-the-less
and uplifting to the average worker.

------
chewz
China becomes world leader finally replacing USA

EU disintegrates

Real estate prices drop 90% due to corporations adapting work from home

Outflows from large urban centers

Consumer capitalism ends as a model

~~~
bewareandaware
how would the first two be positive?

